# GHC - Generation Healthcare REIT



## System (27 September 2011)

Generation Healthcare REIT (GHC) was formerly known as ING Real Estate Healthcare Fund (IHF).


----------



## pargolf (2 October 2011)

System said:


> Generation Healthcare REIT (GHC) was formerly known as ING Real Estate Healthcare Fund (IHF).




Anyone else as disappointed with this stock as I am?
Pargolf


----------



## rightwingdad (3 June 2013)

Pargolf, Did you hang on through the 40% increase + distribution from Oct 2011 to today?


----------



## Country Lad (3 June 2013)

pargolf said:


> Anyone else as disappointed with this stock as I am?
> Pargolf




I don't think people holding it since Sept 2011 will be complaining.  In fact, it needs to increase only another 10 cents and everybody will be in profit, regardless of when they bought it.

I have it earmarked as a prospective breakout.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## rightwingdad (3 June 2013)

Country Lad said:


> I have it earmarked as a prospective breakout.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Country Lad, Care to share why you have it earmarked as a breakout?


----------



## Country Lad (3 June 2013)

rightwingdad said:


> Country Lad, Care to share why you have it earmarked as a breakout?




Not yet a breakout, a prospective one.  The triangle/pennant thingy (a technical term) in uptrend on the P&F chart is a continuation pattern.  Same as the previous four.  This along with the bar chart patterns is one of my favourite setups.  Needs a break above 112.  It is actually up from the CBL buy signal at 108 but in this market I prefer to have confirmation of a break through my levels of 112 or 114 depending on the market sentiment for this share at that time.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## rbgmauq (7 June 2013)

Technically, GHC has been showing support around 1.033 and resistance in the 1.12 price range. It is upgraded to a buy with the 1.308 target price in six months.


----------



## System (18 July 2017)

On July 17th, 2017, Generation Healthcare REIT (GHC) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Fund, pursuant to Listing Rule 17.14, following the completion of the compulsory acquisition by NWH Australia AssetCo Pty Ltd as trustee for NWH Australia Asset Trust of all the securities in the Fund.


----------

